# Sudden Trip (PLEASE REPLY ASAP NEED ADVICE)



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, so within the next week or so my family and I may have to go away (a funeral). If I can't find someone to watch him, I am taking my Teddi with me. THEREFORE: 

If I take him in a travel case (it's a 3 hour car ride) will he be okay in there for the entire stay (if I take him out for exercise etc)? We would be staying for two days (drive up there, funeral, drive home next day or day after). So do you think he would be okay in there for the few days if I let him out a bunch to play later? And I just put lining down inside and kept giving him food and water? I'm gonna bring the water bottle, but he doesn't particularly like it so I may just have a bowl or something that I fill up occasionally and then let him out to drink from. Oh and changing the liner! It's only a three hour drive and I'll do everything I can to make him comfortable but I also can't bring a bunch of litter and shavings.
Do you think that will be okay? 
I'm going to try to find someone to look after him, (just in case G-d forbid she does die) but if I can't and must take him with me do you think these accomodations for him will be enough? I need to know soon so I can...be prepared. 
Thanks in advance!!!!!!!


----------



## Hedgiepets (Aug 21, 2008)

Yes, he can be in the travel carrier for a couple of days, with lots of time out to play. Where do you live? Maybe there is some one nearby who can take him. I am always willing to hedgie-sit.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I live in Alberta. 
And I have a friend in mind who apparently has cared for hedgies before. Just have to see if she can this time. Not that anything's final YET but, yeah.


----------



## nikki (Aug 28, 2008)

where in Alberta are you? I live in Alberta as well and just took one of my guys out to a bird sale with me, it was an 8 hour drive each way and he did wonderfully. I've done that before with other hedgies and never had any trouble. I take a rubbermaid tub with me to use as a temp cage, his wheel, food and fleece for bedding. He doesn't seem to mind it at all.


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

:lol: Nikki beat me to it about the rubbermaid.

It doesn't have to be a large one, and it'd make carrying supplies for your hedgie much easier as well. He'll travel in the carrier during the car ride, then he gets into the rubbermaid when you've arrived at your destination. 

I'd also suggest that you take his "bed" along for the entire trip. Take whatever fleece he sleeps in, maybe give him a few extra fleecies the night before you leave, so he can burrow and get his scent all over them. Then, they can be used for during travel(my guy travels in his actual fleece bed all the time. I put the entire bundle of hedgie+fleece inside the carrier and strap them in :lol: He sleeps through the entire 1 hour drive) and they can also be used as his bed in the rubbermaid. Just something that has his scent, to tell him he's still safe at home.

Also, try searching for snuggle safe discs. They are sometimes found in petsmarts, but Nancy also suggested going to a vet office and asking if they had them. You microwave them, and they last for about 8 hours of heat. If you can't find them, then you might have to pack some thick socks and get some hand warmers....Just in case, cause it's harder to control the temp when you travel.


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

I travelled with Sylvie for a 4hr trip this winter. Watch out for the temperature of the car, it can get cold very quickly & should be warm before you put your hedgie in.

I found a Pet Cargo Cabrio Carrier on sale that worked great for Sylvie & I. See: http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/p ... C12188x007

Before the trip Sylvie spent a couple nights in the carrier, set up as it would be in my friend's house. I did this a) to make sure she was comfortable & b) to make sure she couldn't climb out (very important). & both were a-ok 

In the carrier for the trip I put linner, a few treats, Sylvie's touque for sleeping & of course Sylvie. I put her wheel, toys, food, treats, etc in a travell bag I have. She stayed in her hat most of the ride, coming out a bit to check things out towards the end of the return trip. The hard carrier was nice because I could buckle it into the seat (safety!) & also look in through the clear front door to check on her.

When I stopped for coffee I'd offer her some water if she wanted it, but she never did.

Once we were at my friend's house (the destination) the carrier worked great. I opened the top to fit the wheel in, put some of her basic toys (wheel, toilet paper tube, hat) & changed her liner. The dishes that come with the cage work well to not take up too much room, although I did need to bundle material under the dishes so Sylvie could step up to them.

Sylvie seemed to do very well in the carrier & I took her out often for supervised playtime.

I also have a small soft sided carrier for small animals that I use when bringing her to the office or on short day trips.

A medium sized rubbermaid is also a good 'cage' when travelling. I know some hedgieowners also use soft sided dog kennels as 'cages' (not carriers).


----------

